# Cough- increased BS



## hkk1970 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi, Harry has a bad cough, blood sugars are fine in the day then as of 6pm, up they shoot into late teens & 20's when he starts coughing again. Is the cough the explanation for his sugars just to rise in the evening. It is taking temporary basals and corrections through the night, then he wakes up between 6-8 . We did basal testing throught the night prior to the cough and he had perfect readings throughout the test so cant be ratios or basal rate.
Im getting exhausted now, 5th night in a row this has happened.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 3, 2015)

In brief, yes, a cough, like any infection tends to increase insulin resistance, so you need to maintain / increase insulin doses, whether eating same or less, in response to blood glucose testing. If you use a search engine to find "type 1 diabetes sick day rules children" you should find something helpful. Best to use information provided by NHS paediatric diabetes services.


----------



## hkk1970 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks Copepod. I have been following our usual sick day rules. Just annoying that its happening when I want to sleep !! Helen


----------



## Copepod (Mar 3, 2015)

Sorry Helen, I replied earlier from smartphone, so didn't have access to usual information, and didn't search to see your previous posts. I didn't want your post to go unreplied.

Although I'm an adult on MDI, not a pump, and rarely get infections, when I do, I am a bit more relaxed about my levels - while I don't want results in teens or 20s, I also balance the need for sleep / rest as I know how important they are to my recovery. So, perhaps it's time to be a little slacker in your son's control and easier on yourself, so you get at least one decent night's sleep after 5 poor nights, as you're obviously very tired.


----------



## Redkite (Mar 3, 2015)

Poor lad.  Yes the cough will cause higher BGs, and higher BGs will prolong the illness, grrr!
Unfortunately there's no option but to keep on with the corrections and temp basals, as well as keeping his bedroom humidified (e.g. wet towel on the radiator).  We've always found those aromatic plug-ins are quite good too for easing a cough.  Hope he shakes it off soon, you must all be exhausted.


----------



## Redkite (Mar 3, 2015)

Copepod said:


> So, perhaps it's time to be a little slacker in your son's control and easier on yourself, so you get at least one decent night's sleep after 5 poor nights, as you're obviously very tired.



The thing is Copepod, when your child's got a night cough, you're going to have a broken night anyway with them waking coughing and getting distressed, so it's absolutely hellish and no chance of catching up on sleep.  Getting the BGs down actually helps get rid of the cough quicker and promote better more restful sleep in the child....so eventually the poor knackered parents can sleep again!


----------



## Copepod (Mar 3, 2015)

Hope you and son get a better night's sleep tonight, hkk1970. You need to look after yourself as well as your son or you'll be in no fit state for anything. Is there anyone else who could help - father / aunt / uncle / grandparent / elder sibling or cousin / friend?


----------



## trophywench (Mar 3, 2015)

Sorry Copepod, 'fraid we can tell you haven't got kids here.  Mothers automatically have a sixth sense that WILL wake them, probably even when they've been prescribed Diazepam.  Unless you physically render them unconscious - they will probably still wake even if their baby is temporarily resident at grandma's, miles away.

So yes like with everything child orientated any of those people can help - but I don't think would SOLVE it !


----------



## hkk1970 (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks for all your replies, am finally seeing a light at the end of the tunnel!! Rose to a 12 last night, but came down quickly to a lovely 6 this morning and a 6 at lunchtime. The sleepless nights will continue, I still wake naturally every 2-3 hours to test Harry, it's just peace of mind for me and the knowledge he is safe. Some don't agree with night testing but at the moment it's the right thing for me to do.  Helen xxxx


----------



## Copepod (Mar 4, 2015)

I have often stayed with my sister or other friends to look after their kids thought the night, while they sleep at my home, so they rest well. Plus done live in care work for an adult friend. So, please don't assume that I don't know what I'm talking about. Finding a solution so parent doesn't exhaust themselves is vital.


----------



## Sue Gibson (Feb 20, 2016)

As a family we have chipped in with all sorts of combinations to enable parents to get some sleep....I agree that a mum  will instinctively wake when child (or pet dog) (or grandchild) stirs.  I definitely changed when I became a mum, and although Copepod is very generous, helpful and caring, there is NO describing the awful gut feeling a mum gets...and it doesn't get any better...it mushrooms when your own offspring have children and the responsibility is also higher.  I have just had my oldest grandson - 8years old - diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes, and came on this site in the hopes of finding a bit of consolation...as I realise this is indeed a very serious condition, however, tropy wench has consoled me knowing that we are not alone...I hope Harry is soon over his cough...and things get back to normal, but if you have a supporting family don't blank them out as this is very hurtful...if they are able I am sure they would love to help, rather than you killing yourself rather than asking for help.


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 21, 2016)

Sue Gibson said:


> I hope Harry is soon over his cough


You do realise, don't you, that this thread is nearly a year old?  Not that there's necessarily anything wrong with that, but I should imagine that Harry is long over his cough by now...


----------



## hkk1970 (Feb 25, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> You do realise, don't you, that this thread is nearly a year old?  Not that there's necessarily anything wrong with that, but I should imagine that Harry is long over his cough by now...



Made me chuckle Robert !! Harry recovered very quickly and didn't take a year, god I would have panicked !!


----------

